# Tomcat starten?



## Math55 (9. Jan 2004)

hallo, hab mir gerade tomcat installiert, die pfade gesetzt. dann hab ich mit startup.bat gestartet. das geht auch, es kommt:

_
Starting service Tomcat-Standalone
Apache Tomcat/4.0.3
Starting service Tomcat-Apache
Apache Tomcat/4.0.3
_

ist ads alles? oder muß noch mehr kommen. wenn ich jetzt http://localhost:8080 im browser starte, sollte ja eiegtnlich die testseite kommen, richtig? macht sie aber nicht!!

ne idee?

DANKE


----------



## AlArenal (9. Jan 2004)

Nimm Schrödinger 

www.micromata.de


----------



## Math55 (13. Jan 2004)

wie jetzt? was ist schrödinger? ein buch?

gruß


----------



## el_barto (13. Jan 2004)

folge dem link


----------



## me.toString (13. Jan 2004)

Hast du Tomcat von der Jakarta-Seite runtergezogen oder von wo anders her ? ... vielleicht stimmt ja der Port bei dir nicht ... vielleicht is's nicht 8080 sondern was weiss ich was. vielleicht wird auch der Port 8080 schon vom System benutzt .. ?!?!?
wenn du http://localhost:8080 eingibst ... kommt da was im Browser ... oder 'ne weisse Seite ... kommt 'ne Fehlermeldung ???


----------



## Pulvertoastman (13. Jan 2004)

Schau doch einfach mal in die server.xml, welcher Port dort konfiguriert ist.

$CATALINA_HOME/conf/server.xml

Wenn dort 8080 steht, solltest du tomcat dort auch finden.

Es kann auch sein, dass dein Rechner localhost nicht kennt. Das passiert z.B. wenn du einen Proxy verwendest. Versuch einfach mal statt dessen 127.0.0.1 oder nimm localhost explizit in die Liste der Adressen auf, die nicht über den Proxy abgefragt werden sollen.


----------



## Math55 (13. Jan 2004)

hi, kann ich dir meine server.xml mal schicken? ich seh da nicht so ganz durch?!

DANKE

ps: es kommt die normale seite im browser, also 

Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. 
Die gewünschte Seite ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Möglicherweise sind technische Schwierigkeiten aufgetreten oder Sie sollten die Browsereinstellungen überprüfen. 

.....
im tomcatfenster bleibts alles gleich. auf jeden fall lässt er sich auch ohne fehler runterfahren.


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jan 2004)

Math55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie jetzt? was ist schrödinger? ein buch?
> 
> gruß



Wie el_barto schon sagte: Folge dem Link

Dennoch, extra für dich:

Schrödinger ist ein Tomcat, dem man ein GUI verpasst hat. Keine Konfig-Dateien im XML-Format, kein FAQ-Gelese, kein Stirnrunzeln. Für alle, die JSPs und Servlets proggen wollen ohne sich noch groß mit der Konfig von Tomcat auseinanderzusetzen ist Schrödinger eigentlich klasse.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (14. Jan 2004)

Der Port steht in einer Zeile, die folgendes enthält:

port="8080" 

Einfach mal danach suchen.

Ansonsten kannst du ja auch mal hier schauen:

http://javaboutique.internet.com/tutorials/Tomcat/configure.html


----------

